# I need a CPU FAN



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

for my E8500.
I'm gonna overclock it and I want it to be silent at full RPM.
I'm living in Canada.
I saw the Scythe Zipang it looks really nice and all but I can't buy it from Newegg.ca because it doesnt let me press add to cart, its not available yet... 
Tried NCIX but it's overpriced IMO and I dont want to pay 15$ shipping on an overpriced item.
Any other ideas?
Thanks


----------

